# lug pattern on my 92 240?



## firesice18 (Dec 29, 2004)

im lookin to buy rims but im not sure of my lug pattern on my 1992 nissan 240sx. i kno its a 4 lug but i dont know the offset or anything.. anyone know?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, this has been covered so many times, please search, as a matter of fact, theres a thread on the same page with this question, and multiple answers


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

firesice18 said:


> im lookin to buy rims but im not sure of my lug pattern on my 1992 nissan 240sx. i kno its a 4 lug but i dont know the offset or anything.. anyone know?


Stock S13 wheel size/offset:
15x6 +40mm offset, 4x114.3mm (aka 4x4.5") bolt circle. 
Lug nut thread size for the s13: 12mm x 1.25 pitch

There you have it.


----------

